# My homemade press



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Just thought i'd post some pics of the press that i made last week.I still have to paint it.


----------



## dougyork (Feb 12, 2007)

*Sweet*

Where did you find the square 48" jack with the crank on the end?


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

dougyork said:


> Where did you find the square 48" jack with the crank on the end?


It's 3/4" all thread and i had the handle from where we ordered it for something for work them didn't use it.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

How did you cut oyt the pieces that hold the limbs?Waterjet Cutter.Very nice.Can you give a list of materials.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Looks good


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

Can I get a materials list and maybe a better description of how the threaded rod is attached.


----------



## lort o palt (Feb 28, 2005)

Nice job, like the "fingers"

Stefan


----------



## Bighunter4x4 (Sep 7, 2006)

Very nice and simple press. Thanks for sharing your ideas. Can you tell us how you made the fingers??? Thanks


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

good looking press,nice job on the fingers.i would like to see how the althread is secured in the inside piece of square tubbing.


----------



## Barehunter (Feb 10, 2007)

Ok...I feel like a dummy, but not familiar with this type of press. Somebody enlighten me on how it works. Other than that, it looks awesome. Great workmanship!! 

I can see that it is telescopic and that how the threaded rod and handle work, but how do the fingers hold the bow?

Looks like a couple of FOBs there in the background!


----------



## SIR SHOOTS ALOT (Jun 12, 2005)

Barehunter said:


> Ok...I feel like a dummy, but not familiar with this type of press. Somebody enlighten me on how it works. Other than that, it looks awesome. Great workmanship!!
> 
> I can see that it is telescopic and that how the threaded rod and handle work, but how do the fingers hold the bow?


on the limb tips.......

wonder what Last Chance has to say about this?

I have seen copies before, and this is a very good one......

BUT......to brag about it........is tastless........sorry

http://www.lastchancearchery.info/


----------



## Barehunter (Feb 10, 2007)

So is this type press easier on the bow than others?


----------



## BulletProof (Jan 7, 2008)

Great looking DIY press ...Fantastic Job!!!


----------



## willie7018 (Mar 19, 2007)

nice.... i started to go that route,.. less room than a bigger type press, but opted for a cougar jim model from google
very cool!!!!


----------



## willie7018 (Mar 19, 2007)

the more i look at your press, the more i like it.
it takes up a whole lot less space than my x-press and also seems to be quicker with no brackets to adjust.
would you send me a pm with a materials list and measurements?
thanks
willie


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors (Jan 14, 2006)

Send me a copy as well if you don`t mind. That is a great looking press and decided to make me 1.


----------



## ibjpn (Jun 3, 2007)

Ill take a set of plans too!!! thanks great press


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

me too!!!!


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

If your sharing the plans count me in too.


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

I would love to get a set of plans also.To the guy who says its tasteless to brag about this is the one that is actually being tasteless.Everyone uses ideas from something someone built,atleast most do anyway.So brag away its a nice looking press.


----------



## arch44 (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice press,I bet Bronx is workin on a patent


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

arch44 said:


> Nice press,I bet Bronx is workin on a patent


www.lastchancearchery.com

Someone is already waiting on the final patent for this exact press now.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

*plans*

i'd love a set of plans also. thanks


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

looks like the EZ PRESS price just dropped...no loyalty to the manufactures any more , just like all the people by them J carsukey:


----------



## SIR SHOOTS ALOT (Jun 12, 2005)

rand_98201 said:


> I would love to get a set of plans also.To the guy who says its tasteless to brag about this is the one that is actually being tasteless.Everyone uses ideas from something someone built,atleast most do anyway.So brag away its a nice looking press.


I posted the PROOF that is a 100% copy of the EZ press.....what did you do, but encourage someone to steal someone elses idea?


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

SIR SHOOTS ALOT said:


> I posted the PROOF that is a 100% copy of the EZ press.....what did you do, but encourage someone to steal someone elses idea?


SO WHAT? what business is it of yours to even start trying to stur up crap anyways??? its not an "exact copy" if your gonna try and burst someones bubble get your info straight!! COMPLETELY different handle, fingers and not adjustable for angle, legs are different, smaller size tubing, amongst a few other things. leave it be if your gonna post up crap please!!


----------



## SIR SHOOTS ALOT (Jun 12, 2005)

dwagoner said:


> SO WHAT? what business is it of yours to even start trying to stur up crap anyways??? its not an "exact copy" if your gonna try and burst someones bubble get your info straight!! COMPLETELY different handle, amongst a few other things. leave it be if your gonna post up crap please!!


lain:lain:


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

OH BTW i added some more so go back n read, would be better if you left peoples homemade brews alone instead of trying to sabotage them sir!!


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

*so what*

So what if it is pretty much the same thing. I for one enjoy building stuff on my own instead of paying a high price for it. 90% of people out there are still going to buy a press. This guy didn't do anything except for show a picture. You can look at a pic of the ez press and get the same thing I have gotten out of this. I have no plans emailed to me. I'm doubting he sat down and drew up blueprints before it was built. Look at all the homeade copies of apple presses out there. I copied one of the 3rd axis leveling block designs and built my own. Hard to fork over $125 for a piece of aluminum when I can go to my shop and take a scrap piece of red iron, cut it in 2 corners, drill and tap a few holes, and basically give me something to do for the evening instead of working my as off for 10.5 hours to buy one. This is the cheap way out for people that are willing to take the time to do it. Which I would say half the 10 or 12 people that asked for plans will ever actually build one. I ordered an ultra press today, I don't really need to build a press. But I would like to see just exactly how it works. Sounds like your jealous to me.


----------



## shooter22 (Apr 16, 2005)

I was gonna say, unless he starts selling them He can build what he wants for himself. I would also think he can give the plans away also. You will find many people have the ability to make stuff far cheaper by not charging themselves for labor. This way they are able to afford a nice press rather than one that has somone elses marked up with labor and whatever. Its like Soda Pop, There is a patent on Coke,. not on Carmel Flavored carbonated water. If the ingrediants are different and measurements of said ingrediants. He can make his own soft drink, as long as he dont bottle it and try and sell it.


----------



## bilongo (Nov 18, 2008)

*Please pm plans*

I like this thread, home built is my idea, Can I get the plans too I will make a press too. We all archers and bowhunters and we do the same thing shooting arrows down the range to hit a target. So let it fly.


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST (Aug 28, 2007)

thats a nice press!


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

asa_low12 said:


> So what if it is pretty much the same thing. I for one enjoy building stuff on my own instead of paying a high price for it. 90% of people out there are still going to buy a press. This guy didn't do anything except for show a picture. You can look at a pic of the ez press and get the same thing I have gotten out of this. I have no plans emailed to me. I'm doubting he sat down and drew up blueprints before it was built. Look at all the homeade copies of apple presses out there. I copied one of the 3rd axis leveling block designs and built my own. Hard to fork over $125 for a piece of aluminum when I can go to my shop and take a scrap piece of red iron, cut it in 2 corners, drill and tap a few holes, and basically give me something to do for the evening instead of working my as off for 10.5 hours to buy one. This is the cheap way out for people that are willing to take the time to do it. Which I would say half the 10 or 12 people that asked for plans will ever actually build one. I ordered an ultra press today, I don't really need to build a press. But I would like to see just exactly how it works. Sounds like your jealous to me.


THANK YOU exactly what i was saying too!! always someone who wants to stir up stuff!!!


----------



## whiskeyJack (Apr 25, 2007)

BROX said:


> Just thought i'd post some pics of the press that i made last week.I still have to paint it.


Nice work.
Q. do the arms simply push the limbs together?
Ray


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

yeh for all the guys on "you shouldnt be copying" band wagon I bet if you think about it you are glad folks copy all sorts of stuff...what if there was only 1 kind of bow,camo,boots,belts,hats,car,truck,etc.etc??.....its called capitalism! and I must have missed the part where this guy was selling them<-----sarcasm!


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

I almost forgot....NIce press:thumbs_up


----------



## bobinhood (Aug 27, 2006)

*homemade press*

very nice work.


----------



## outback hunter (Jan 16, 2005)

very nice press could I get a copy of plans and bill of materials thanks


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

outback hunter said:


> very nice press could I get a copy of plans and bill of materials thanks


you can use whatever size SQ tubing you like but i think 1.75 and 1.5 x .095 wall is more than tought, i would bet you could NOT break one with smaller too but ive made some and these sizes seem to be a good overall size. Ive taken some pics of progress on mine and need to take some more as im trying to finalize my fingers. its really simple design and not to hard to make with normal garage tools, ie welder and cutoff saw. His fingers are very nice and clean and im trying to see about getting some cut from plate on a water jet to make a super nice setup myself.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Wow i hadn't looked at this thread since Jan 4th didn't realize all the ruccus i started lol.I AM NOT making these and selling them just made one for myself(I can't make them cause the plant i worked for closed up shop and closed there doors) There has been an overwhelming response of people wanting plans and materials list.I don't have a material list and don't really have the time to send them to everyone SORRY to those that think i did a good job THANK YOU and for the gentelmen that said i was being tasteless and bragging that was not my intention.I was simply showing people the press that i made.Many other people on here have made these presses and even some selling them unlike me that just made it for my personal use!


----------



## PhilFree (Dec 19, 2005)

*Thanks For Sharing*

Thanks for sharing BROX.
You had fun doing exactly what the DIY category was created for.
Appreciate your sharing and motivating more folks in general to try things on their own and enhance their love of archery.

Enjoy your press and keep being creative.


----------



## ishoothoyt2 (Jan 20, 2009)

nice


----------



## BulletProof (Jan 7, 2008)

I think the hardest part is the fingers. What is the offset of the fingers that will press any bow? Is that the million dollar question? If anyone knows you can post or pm me...I'm stuck.

Jim


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

you can sell em .....who can stop you.....just might have to sell em over the phone.:wink:


----------



## hotfoot360 (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks good!!! I have been droolin at the mouth for one of those!!:greenwithenvy:


----------



## BullDogger (Mar 31, 2006)

Bronx

Nice job. I am also going to build a press like this. I checked with Last Chance and I think the $600 they ask for their press is a little bit high for about $50 worth of parts and a couple of hours to make this type of press.


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice job. You are not the first to reverse engineer a product...and you won't be the last. You have motivated me to build one like that. Thanks.


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors (Jan 14, 2006)

I may have figured out a way to convert another press over to this type and how to make the fingers fairly easily,,once I get materials and get it built up will post pics. I have a press I made like 1 of the apple presses,,think I have a conversion plan that will work.


----------



## mchildress (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice press and thanks for posting Brox.:thumbs_up


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

looks great got $45 in mine and 5 hrs counting painting.fingers take time no water jet for me.


----------



## eltice (Jan 26, 2009)

Beautiful Press. I think seeing that has given me the confidence to try to make a press of that style for my new PSE.


----------



## MattMag07 (Feb 3, 2009)

looks great


----------



## poole (Jan 10, 2008)

Id like a set of plans to!


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 3, 2003)

Very nice press.i appreciate to have a set of plan . Thanks


----------



## Alan in GA (Oct 21, 2005)

*makes sense,,,,,*



BullDogger said:


> Bronx
> 
> Nice job. I am also going to build a press like this. I checked with Last Chance and I think the $600 they ask for their press is a little bit high for about $50 worth of parts and a couple of hours to make this type of press.


I spend a good bit of money on machinery, and would LOVE to own an EZ press. I can't see spending what they want. Nothing against them as I ask what I want for what I sell, too. But I have too many very adept machinists for friends and might have one made. What I WILL do is ask a friend about the cost of an EZ press. He issues contracts for aircraft parts [large parts, too!] and knows what is worth buying, and what is worth making yourself. Some times it IS worth paying the price for something, considering what ACTUALLY goes into the manufacturing of it. You've heard the saying "no need to reinvent the wheel".
It will be interesting to hear what he thinks. I'll print off a picture of your press and an EZ Press.

I wonder if the fingers on these presses could be made to where they could be adjusted/shimmed for 'fine tuning' for exactly equal pressing of limb tips. Then micro differences in the making of the fingers and bases would not be so critical. The fingers look to be able to pivot, a shim under the back bottom base of each finger would probably allow a shim to be inserted even as the press now is. OR,,,a small bolt w/lock nut could be threaded into the back leg of each [or just one] finger base for fine adjustment. Once done,,,it would not need further adjustment.

Really nice job you did!


----------



## russdiggins (Feb 10, 2009)

*press*

Nice job, there is allways someone who wants to start crying about something thay did not think of first.


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

nice i need one


----------



## mconner70 (Feb 7, 2009)

awesome set up!


----------



## TMKBRLLC (Jul 6, 2008)

Good job. You had to put time and effort to make it work, that's all that counts.


----------

